# Arizona ~Southwest Auto Fest~ Aug14th



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

The Motel 6 in Prescott will be the host motel for both of Audio Adrenaline's shows. Here is the address:

Motel 6 - Prescott #166
US 89 and E Sheldon Street
1111 E Sheldon Street
Prescott, AZ 86301
(928) 776-0160

I have already booked a block of (the last!) 20 rooms available for arrival of Friday, August 13th under Southwest Audiofest.

However, any of you who are competing or coming from out of town to check out the show, will need to call 1(800) 4MOTEL6 [1(800) 466-8356] use CP546310, and specify that you are a part of Southwest Audiofest, then provide your name, desired room type (i.e non-smoking, single king bed or 2 double beds, and so forth.) You will need to guarantee your room with your credit card. 

If you try to book a room at this Motel 6 on your own in lieu of following the steps above, the property will show as SOLD OUT! Again, you must specify that you are with Southwest Audiofest, and you must guarantee your room with your credit card! This is not my rule; this is the standard operating procedure for the hospitality industry for group reservations!

I booked the block of rooms as courtesy to all participants on a courtesy hold, you will need to book your room's no later than Sunday, July 11th in order to guarantee that you get a room in Prescott for arrival on Friday, August 13th.

If you need to cancel your stay for any reason, you need to call Motel 6 no less than two days prior to the date of arrival.

Pre-registration for both SWAF shows can be done at Audio Adrenaline for anyone who lives in the area. 

ALL out-of town competitors wishing to pre-register for either or both shows must call me at (520) 245-2528 or e-mail [email protected]!

Southwest Audiofest 
Saturday, August 14th – Prescott Valley, AZ
Location: Audio Adrenaline
2517 Great Western Ste P.
Prescott Valley, AZ 86314
Phone: (928) 772-7785
Cell: (619) 578-3320
Email: [email protected]

Southwest Audiofest
Saturday, September 25th – Prescott Valley, AZ
Location: Audio Adrenaline
2517 Great Western Ste P.
Prescott Valley, AZ 86314
Phone: (928) 772-7785
Cell: (619) 578-3320
Email: [email protected]


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Entry Fee's
SQL (7) Classes- $30
Install (4) Classes- $25
RTA Freq Out- $20

SPL Smackdown
Sound Pressure -(15) Classes $30
Drive-By SPL- $5 Classes- $25
Extra Pass- $5

Audio Adrenaline will be the host
2517 Great Western Ste. P.
Prescott Valley, AZ 86314


----------

